
Introducing Nancy, a lightweight web framework inspired by Sinatra - davidradcliffe
http://elegantcode.com/2010/11/28/introducing-nancy-a-lightweight-web-framework-inspired-by-sinatra/
======
runjake
I'm going to generalize here, sorry.

The comments section of this blog post illustrates the problems I have with
the .NET "community", as a "part-time" .NET programmer.

It's full of "what a waste of time!" & "why would anyone use this?" comments.
It illustrates the lack of vision and inventiveness in the community. I guess
"because I could", or "because I wanted to(.|learn)" wasn't good enough.

Aside from a small minority of brilliant folks like Hanselman, the .NET
community is pretty bleak, boring, and stale. It's hard for me to get excited
about anything in that world when I know they're just cribbing features that
have been around the OSS world for a few years (I'm looking at you ASP.NET
MVC).

Why work with engineered ripoffs, when I can just use the real thing for free
(and without any ridiculous licensing)? The real thing (Rails/Django/PHP/etc)
is more organic and agile, oh and it's freakin' _FREE_!

~~~
Semiapies
I see the same sort of mindlessly dismissive comments even _here_ if a story
gets enough attention. "Why another systems language?" and "Why another ORM?"
just from stuff I've read on HN today.

------
jallmann
Sinatra is a great framework, but I think this just underscores how nice Ruby
is for DSLs and frameworks. There is more boilerplate here with Nancy, and it
just looks clunky.

Not saying there isn't room for a lightweight C# framework though; I don't
know of anything beyond ASP.NET.

------
jcromartie
That's quite a hack. It took me a second to realize it was C#. I'm sure it
would scare off your average enterprise code monkey.

~~~
protomyth
Given a lot of the comments, it seems like the poor guy is getting a lot of
crap from people who don't get why someone would write something like this. I
wonder how projects grow in that community with that level of resistance at
their origin.

~~~
jcromartie
"how projects grow in that community"

They don't, generally. C#/.NET hasn't exactly been a fertile breeding ground
for innovative new open source projects. The most important .NET project are
typically Java or Ruby ports (unit testing ports, Rails-alikes, ORM ports,
NAnt, etc.).

